# Yankees Suck



## Elfan (Oct 15, 2003)

Sorry I'm from Boston and I coudn't resist ;-)


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 15, 2003)

As a Massachusetts native ... (now living in New Hampshire) ... this whole Red Sox 'team spirit' slogan is embarrassing.

I was raised on 'Good Sportsmanship'. And it seems to me the Bronx Bombers are behaving better than the Beantown Boys during this series.

It will be a beautiful thing if we end up with a Boston - Chicago series. 

But can't we all play together more nicely?

Peace - Mike


----------



## KatGurl (Oct 16, 2003)

WOOOO! YEAH!!!! GO RED SOX!!!!


----------



## pknox (Oct 16, 2003)

Cross your fingers KatGurl -- it looks good so far!


----------



## KatGurl (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Cross your fingers KatGurl -- it looks good so far! *


----------



## pknox (Oct 16, 2003)




----------



## KatGurl (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *   *



opcorn:


----------



## KatGurl (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm out! (gotta go to bed) Tell me who wins tomorrow morning in this thread, k? (once again *screams loudly* GO RED SOX!!!!!!!!)

:asian:


----------



## KanoLives (Oct 17, 2003)

I'll tell ya now.....ya might want to stay in bed, don't read the paper, don't put on ESPN, and definitley stay away from any Yankee fans. Cuz I'm catchin hell right now for bein a Boston fan.

I HATE THE F@#$*() YANKEES


God I'm so pissed right now.


----------



## pknox (Oct 17, 2003)

Oh God that sucked.


----------



## KatGurl (Oct 18, 2003)

*lowers her head* .... we lost....


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 18, 2003)

George Steinbrenner fan all the way!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 18, 2003)

I haven't given up on the Mets for this year yet.


----------



## pknox (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I haven't given up on the Mets for this year yet. *



:deadhorse 

Perhaps next year, or maybe the one after that.


----------



## KanoLives (Oct 19, 2003)

At least they lost tonight to the Marlins. Looks like for the time bein' I'm a Florida fan.


----------



## Seig (Oct 19, 2003)

and they say you can't buy a championship.....:shrug:


----------



## Kroy (Oct 19, 2003)

Go Yankee's!! (sorry guy's)


----------



## Elfan (Oct 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *and they say you can't buy a championship.....:shrug: *



http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/teams/salaries?team=nyy

Come on, they are only spending 3 times as much money ;-)


----------



## pknox (Oct 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> [BCome on, they are only spending 3 times as much money ;-) [/B]



...than most third world countries.


----------



## kenpo3631 (Oct 23, 2003)

All I can say is...

BETTER LUCK NEXT YEAR.....LOL!


----------



## pknox (Oct 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> *All I can say is...
> 
> BETTER LUCK NEXT YEAR.....LOL! *



I don't know about that.  The Marlins actually looked pretty good last night. Even though they lost the lead late, they didn't lose any focus, which led them to a pretty exciting comeback.  With the series all tied up at 2 apiece, I wouldn't be counting those chickens just yet...


----------



## Elfan (Oct 23, 2003)

I'm actually finding myself rooting for the marlins cause they are a cool underdog, not just against the Yankees cause they suck.


----------



## Kroy (Oct 24, 2003)

How can you say the Yankees suck? They are in the World Series and to me that says that they dont suck. Maybe you should say something like "I hate the Yankees cause my team sucks and the Yankees win too much"


----------



## Elfan (Oct 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *How can you say the Yankees suck?*



You are right, its much better the chant or shout then just say.


----------



## Kroy (Oct 24, 2003)

Nevertheless, they are still at the top


----------



## Elfan (Oct 24, 2003)

By "on top" I take it you mean facing elimination in game 6? ;-)


----------



## Arthur (Oct 24, 2003)

It has been said:


> How can you say the Yankees suck?



Well there are many different definitions for a word. 
People get confused when Sox fans begin their chant "yankees suck"...  

Yet they all are known to think the IRS "sucks". Its the same thing... not a performance issue... but a life issue. The IRS sucks, growing old sucks... and of course the Yankees suck! 

That said, a friend of mine (Erich on this board) sent me an email the other day. It's from a Cubs fan, but I think it says a lot about the way people in Boston feel too.



> From the New York Times, an inspiring letter to the editor from a cubs fan.  you may relate.
> -------------------------------
> To the Editor:
> 
> ...



Further more when a Boston fan sees the battle with the Yankees coming, whether the battle of a single gamne or the season long battle for the whole enchilada, they see a metaphor. they see the metaphor  the little guy against the corporate machine, of hard work against bought loyalty, of fair play against assisted outcome.

When the Yankees win its one more indication that individualism and personal work ethic are dying.

So yes the Yankees suck, because being dominated by someone bigger and richer than you... frankly sucks.

Arthur


----------



## KanoLives (Oct 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Arthur _
> *It has been said:
> 
> 
> ...



Amen to that.


----------



## Kroy (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *By "on top" I take it you mean facing elimination in game 6? ;-) *



Where is your team?:wah:


----------



## Arthur (Oct 25, 2003)

> Where is your team?:wah:


   Theeeeeee Yankees lose! Rekon the Sox are further along the way to being recovered, and preparing to kick Yankee but next year, that's where they are.  

Arthur


----------



## pknox (Oct 25, 2003)

Congratulations to all the Marlins fans out there!


----------



## Kroy (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Arthur _
> *  Theeeeeee Yankees lose! Rekon the Sox are further along the way to being recovered, and preparing to kick Yankee but next year, that's where they are.
> 
> Arthur *




In your dreams Arty Boy, you'll be an old man before the socks see the World Series. 
But on a humble note, Congrats to the Marlins!! They played one hell of a series.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _*
> Congratulations to all the Marlins fans out there!
> *



Ditto.... but.........

*NEXT Year.....*

*Go Diamondbacks~!*


----------



## arnisador (Oct 25, 2003)

I just can't deal with Floridian World Series Champs.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _*
> I just can't deal with Floridian World Series Champs.
> *



Well, just Get over it......!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOL


----------



## arnisador (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Well, just Get over it......!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOL *



I will deal with reality only when I choose to do so!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _*
> I will deal with reality only when I choose to do so!
> *



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh K


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 26, 2003)

Baseball bites anyway......................bring on Kenpo!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Baseball bites anyway...........bring on Kenpo! *



Now there is a Hard Core Kenpo Man...... I'm with you!!  Buster!

artyon:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 14, 2004)

_*Who's your daddy?*_


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 14, 2004)

We are not out of it yet!! 
I am another die hard Red Sox fan....I am not giving up yet...but I feel all is lost for this year.....*sigh*...:wah:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 14, 2004)

Ping898 said:
			
		

> We are not out of it yet!!
> I am another die hard Red Sox fan....I am not giving up yet...but I feel all is lost for this year.....*sigh*...:wah:


Don't cry Ping!  You never know, and there is always next year!  But LOL this phrase is too funny to waste "Who's your daddy?"


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 15, 2004)

yankees suck...Yes they do, oh, you're talking about the baseball team...never mind...

*walks off whistling "Dixie"*


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 15, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> yankees suck...Yes they do, oh, you're talking about the baseball team...never mind...
> 
> *walks off whistling "Dixie"*


 HEY-YA!!!!  _Oh yeah!_   LOL I will resist putting up my redneck jokes so here's all I have to say to you...  

Missouri: Your Federal Flood Relief Tax Dollars At Work


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 16, 2004)

Fortunately, I'm not from Misery (oops, that's Missouri).  Bring on the redneck jokes I've probably heard them all anyway.  :ultracool

edit: i kant splel


----------



## someguy (Oct 16, 2004)

Hey why edit i never kan spel proper lik anywho
i guess that whut us not yankees are liek
Let see now
Yankees suck
Then again Baseball sucks.  You hit a ball and run in a circle.  Or you try to catch a ball.  Nah hitting people thats more fun.


----------

